# glossostigma to spare?



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody have any cuttings they can spare? I am more than happy to buy them. I have been looking at LFS but cant find any. I appreciate yalls help.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you checked at the Fish Gallery. I saw several pots there two weeks ago at my last visit.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

No I haven't. Looks like I will be going for a drive Saturday


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What part of Tarrent are you in?


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

I live in Watauga. If you don't know where that is, it is real close to 820 and 35.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I may go to Fish Gallery today. If you'd like I can pick up some Glosso if they have some. I live in Euless, so would be alot easier on your car. Just let me know.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

i would love that. Thank you. my cell number is 817-247-1415 if you want to call me when you get back. If I dont answer leave a message and I will call you back really quickly.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

How much would you like me to get if they have some? I'm not sure if they sell it as portions or in pots. Probably about the same amount whichever way they package it.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

Im hoping it is in pots but either way will do. Just like two pots and I would be really happy. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw them in pots. I think the price was $6 and some change. It is very temping to send up my plant shopping list but I must resist the urge and behave. Are you going to be using CO2 in the tank?


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

I will be using co2. They are also going to be sitting under 2 x 175 MH lighting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like your ready to ROCK!! What size is your tank?


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

It is a 55 gallon. I used to have it set up as a reef tank, but had to abandon that a few years back.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Awe, understand. Are you running a sump with your fresh water?


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

no unfortunately. That is the only thing I sold after I tore the saltwater down. Really wouldny work easily in my application right now anyhow. I have the tank set up as a headboard for my sons bed. It is a pain doing stuff under the stand


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I got you two pots. They were $6.99 each. Good condition too, good root systems. I will PM you my contact info.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesom thank you. I can meet you right after I get off work at 4:30. I will call you shortly


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, they got glosso. 6.99 or 3/18.


----------

